# My 1st 2 stabs at gold filled.



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

1st batch. 200 grams mixed 12k g.f. and unmarked karat g.f.




2nd batch. Mixed 10k g.f. and a little 14k g.f.




Shot it because I wanted something different besides a button.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking good brother ! 
GF needs to be run twice to clean it up. Lot of trash in the first drop.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 31, 2016)

I've moved this to the Gallery since there's no discussion of the processes.

Dave


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I appoligize. And thanks palladium, it was dropped once after recovery and then again for the refine. But think I'm gonna hammer and twist em and run again as they look good but I want em better.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

I really enjoy your videos by the way palladium. Very educational. Thanks for allowing us to view them.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 31, 2016)

You very welcome sir!


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

Can I make a request for possibly a future video? I would love to see a BIG gold drop 8)


----------



## Shark (Oct 31, 2016)

This isn't a really big drop for some members, but it was for me. (25.8 grams)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9dik2SST2U[/youtube]


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

That's awesome Shark. I would like to have seen the powder settled out. Bet it was a stack..I've got my 22+ in AR as we speak


----------



## Shark (Nov 1, 2016)

Here is a picture of it before diluting it. Scroll down to the end and you can see the dried powders. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=24229#p256721

I would still like to see one of those commercial refiners drop a big lot. I think it would be very interesting to watch.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 1, 2016)

That's awesome shark, and yes I wanna see a big one, 2 or 3 ozs. 8)


----------

